# JUST LIKE I PROMISED IN DECEMBER



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ENJOY........................... :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

thats fucking insane


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 FINALLY A RED ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:0 thats sweeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

never built a diesel but might have to try it now,thats fucking clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

YOU GUYS SHOULD SEE THE TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 10 2007, 07:17 PM~9421378
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD SEE THE TRAILER :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: not fair


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

"THIS IS SPARTA"


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry had to


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin: 

THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2007, 09:27 PM~9421466
> *"THIS IS SPARTA"
> 
> 
> ...


im speachless ,homie that is e -mac-kulant ,beutifull ,and an outstanding theme you got it with this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 DAMN BIGGS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: .that hoe iz tight ass hell :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE YOUR KILLIN IT. KIK ASS RIG....


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

real nice homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That's Sick.....Very Nicee Biggs!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That shit is bad AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN its my dream rig !!!! thats smokin Biggs verrrry clean !


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

SIIIIIICK BIGGS lovin that rig man


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S......  
IT WILL BE DONE BY MID JAN 08.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

off the freakin chain Biggs, thats a one off creation that nobody will top..IMO.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2007, 10:15 PM~9423031
> *off the freakin chain Biggs, thats a one off creation that nobody will top..IMO.
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everytime I think you out did yourself you go and take it further...Looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in person.

Please continue to show us more and more.....thanks for sharing....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn biggs you fuckin amazing me all the time......

thats one rig that is completely badass


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I am just SPEECHLESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats all I can say mr president.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u have done it again biggs damn homie thats sick bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S ONCE AGAIN GUY'S ....  

GOT SOME GOOD NEWS JUST NOW VIA E-MAIL FROM OVER SEA'S. MY SPECIAL RIM'S FOR THE RIG ARE DONE AND WILL BE HERE IN 2 WEEK'S. :biggrin: HERE IS A PIC OF THEM. THEY ARE ALL ALUMINUM WITH STUD'S AND BOLT'S.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2007, 11:09 PM~9423482
> *THANK'S ONCE AGAIN GUY'S ....
> 
> GOT SOME GOOD NEWS JUST NOW VIA E-MAIL FROM OVER SEA'S.  MY SPECIAL RIM'S FOR THE RIG ARE DONE AND WILL BE HERE IN 2 WEEK'S.  :biggrin:  HERE IS A PIC OF THEM. THEY ARE ALL ALUMINUM WITH STUD'S AND BOLT'S.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is all i can do.. that is killer


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 10 2007, 11:12 PM~9423515
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  is all i can do.. that is killer
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those wheels............. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN BIGGS FUCKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! OUTLAW STYLE TRUCK!!! DAMN BRO BUT I LIKE THE RIMS YOU GOT ON THERE BETTER!!!! THERE'S A TRUCK FROM ELIZABETH CUSTOM TRUCKS THATS GOT SOME CRAZY ASS WHEELS LIKE THE ONES PICTURED. THE ALUMINMUMS ARE COOL FOR A MORE STOCK TRUCK. JUST MY .02.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

homie that is bad ass!! just as i expected, but i got a feelin we have alot, alot more to see on this rig!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy [email protected]#T!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

HOLY FRIJOLES!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

just speachless.....the rims you have on there look nice though bro you should keep those on.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That's slick!

I agree, I like the rims you got on it already


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

thats fuckin sweet man, I work in a truck shop and we see done up pete's all the time, nice work man, you guys are serious with your models!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im inspired!


later when i get my money if i have ehough ima go buy a pete kit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOW I have never really been into rig models , I built only 1 in all my years of building BIGGS but what you have done right here makes a Rig kit intreseting ! 

I just might have to pick me up a few ! 


Where the rear fenders come from ? 

And I also like the die cast wheels on this ! It gives it that TOTALLY SHOW STOPPER look !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

one word...... daaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ENJOY........................... :biggrin: 
[/quote]


IS THAT THE MOTOR IN THE BACKGROUND ON THE TOP LEFT CORNER :scrutinize:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

that rig is simply bad ass................ :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

INCREDIBLE!!!!!!DAAAAM!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This truck is insane. The airbrushing is awesome, did you do it? You picked a great theme too. Truely amazing bro! 

Just an idea, you should add a boot for the hitch, i think that will look great when its not hooked on the trailer.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 11 2007, 01:55 PM~9427428
> *one word...... daaaaaaaaaaaamn!
> *



x2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha not the first time I've seen this... I guess the cat's out of the bag!!! Damn Biggs thats all I can say!!! I just love this build...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WWWWOOOOOOWWWWWW :worship:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

hijo de la chingada :cheesy: :cheesy: seen spy pics of the trailer but damn :worship: i can imagine when you finish it  bad as work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> /quote]
> :0  DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNN  :biggrin: THAT SHIT LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET BIGGS  THATS THE WORK OF A GOD :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> HEY BIGGS PUT SPINNERS ON THEM OG RIMS HOMIE ............................... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR ALL THE PROP'S HOMIE'S..  
IM STILL WORKING ON IT BUT I GOT TO WAIT FOR MY PART'S FROM DOUGH. 
THANK'S DOUGH FOR HOOKING IT UP REAL SWEET.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 11 2007, 03:45 AM~9424469
> *HOLY FRIJOLES!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


x-2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!  

*I just can't stop looking at it!*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn this is a sweet rig....keep up the good work


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Shes looking Sick Biggs. Is this the one you asked about ???what scale is it ??




oneyed
don v


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 12 2007, 10:03 PM~9440961
> *Shes looking Sick Biggs.  Is this the one you asked about ???what scale is it ??
> oneyed
> don v
> *


it's the revell 1/25 scale and thank's for the complement's homie's.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BIGGS IS THAT RED OR BURNT ORANGE?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Another amazing Ride  sweet big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 12 2007, 10:08 PM~9441014
> *BIGGS IS THAT RED OR BURNT ORANGE?
> *


THE FRAME IS CANDY BRANDY WINE OVER PURPLE BASE AND THE BODY IS THE SAME OVER ORION SILVER BASE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quick question....... whats it gonna be hauling??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 12 2007, 02:56 PM~9435395
> *damn this is a sweet rig....keep up the good work
> *


X2 Very nice Truck...Great Job Homie...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DAM BIGGS THIS BIG RIGG IS THE SHIZNIT!!!!! BAD ASS DETAIL ON THE HOLE THING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

dont think Biggs will mind a pic of the pipes sense he listed them already 
the stuff will be in your hands tuesday afternoon homie hno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

STRAIGHT STACKS WITH PICKET ELBOWS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 17 2007, 04:28 PM~9471360
> *STRAIGHT STACKS WITH PICKET ELBOWS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S FOR THE COMLEMENT'S HOMIE'S.  
OH THERE IS ALOT MORE STUFF THEN THAT COMING...DOUGH HOOKED IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

esta chingon homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 17 2007, 01:33 PM~9471387
> *DOUGH HOOKED IT UP.</span> :biggrin:
> *


he always does....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

VERY NICE RIG, BIGGS KEEP PICS COMMING.

GIL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN Biggs, Thats KILLER!!!!! I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS PART OF MY NNL PROJECT. MY 300 BABY BENTLY. IT WILL BE IN THE TRAILER


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Thats sweet Biggs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 TOO DAMN SWEET!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

That is


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

DAMN!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo BIGGS the build up is turnin out crazy holme.....fuckin lovin that shit bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 8 2008, 08:26 AM~9638287
> *yo BIGGS the build up is turnin out crazy holme.....fuckin lovin that shit bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN AWESOME CARNAL!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i guess i missed this, but Biggs.....the paint job is out of this world! nice job!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just tell everybody thats goin to the NNL NOT to show up, cuz they gonna be out done all away around....

beee- :cheesy: utiful job by far!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 NICE! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2008, 07:43 AM~9638156
> *THIS IS PART OF MY NNL PROJECT.  MY 300 BABY BENTLY. IT WILL BE IN THE TRAILER
> 
> 
> ...


This looks awesome...Only thing I would say is to shave or fill in the rain gutter piece that is remaining on the top of the windshield post.....

Great job homie......keep us posted....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 8 2008, 11:18 AM~9638502
> *:0 NICE! :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 8 2008, 12:18 PM~9638502
> *:0 NICE! :0
> *


x2 Very Nice....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...  
IT WILL BE CANDY BRANDY WINE JUST LIKE THE RIG. AND MIKE THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO, JUST USING IT FOR SUPPORT FOR NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet, I've been waiting for you to finsh up the 300.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

:rofl: atleast ryans not takin your truck pics out the of topic like some other sites i'v seen today sense its a truck and not a lowrider persay :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 8 2008, 03:29 PM~9641119
> *:rofl: atleast ryans not takin your truck pics out the of topic like some other sites i'v seen today sense its a truck and not a lowrider persay  :biggrin:
> *


HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE 300 OPENED UP. AND HERE IS THE CHROME THAT WILL BE GOING IN IT. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ni  ce work biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S..


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

How do you do lambo doors? I wanna put lambo doors on a project of mine but i haven't been able to find a how to for it. you think you could help me?


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

How do you do lambo doors? I wanna put lambo doors on a project of mine but i haven't been able to find a how to for it. you think you could help me?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 8 2008, 04:32 PM~9641546
> *How do you do lambo doors? I wanna put lambo doors on a project of mine but i haven't been able to find a how to for it. you think you could help me?
> *


I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH SHOWING YOU BUT, ALOT OF GUY'S ASK FOR HELP AND AFTER I HELP THEM THEY NEVER POST WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO BUILD, OR FOR THAT MATTER NEVER EVEN POST A BUILT MODEL. SO IF YOU CAN POST PIC'S OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BUILD I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM IN SHOWING YOU.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones+Jan 8 2008, 04:32 PM~9641546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLEASE........ I HAVE RACKED MY MIND LONG ENOUGH....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 you got a color picked out for this bad boy :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

"but what about sparta" lol i like that movie that make fun of it too lol

sweet ass rig, damn your good, :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 04:45 PM~9641638
> *:0 you got a color picked out for this bad boy :dunno:
> *


Candy Brandy wine... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 8 2008, 04:48 PM~9641664
> *"but what about sparta" lol i like that movie that make fun of it too  lol
> 
> sweet ass rig, damn your good, :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Me too that's why im making it. Only movie's I like.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha it looks realy good , cant waight to see that one,, 300 was the shit though and even that duds beaerd looked angry-lol


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

this is what i want to put lambo doors on


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2008, 06:48 PM~9641666
> *Candy Brandy wine... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 8 2008, 04:55 PM~9641714
> *this is what i want to put lambo doors on
> 
> 
> ...


suecide the back doors. just puting that outher


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

I plan on lambos in the front and reverse lambo in the back


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Bigg homie that is one badass rigg :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 07:08 PM~9642904
> *Damn Bigg homie that is one badass rigg  :worship:  :worship:
> *


GRACIAS RAFA...  

AND sloshedmr_bones I WILL BE PM-ING YOU TOMORROW ON THEM LAMBO DOOR'S.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :loco: :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 16 2007, 09:02 PM~9467838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2008, 05:16 PM~9641455
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE 300 OPENED UP.  AND HERE IS THE CHROME THAT WILL BE GOING IN IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice car.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

So i got bored last nite and was playing around in paint on a vision of this car i had. Check it









heres what i started with


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

(all that chrome and work to the car)= HOLY SHIT,from me...... :angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2008, 04:16 PM~9641455
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE 300 OPENED UP.  AND HERE IS THE CHROME THAT WILL BE GOING IN IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





sooo sick!!! And mmmmmmmmm chrome. Specially chrome on brandywine paint. :0 :0 :0 Going to look good with the rig. You doing murals on the 300 as well?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 09:40 PM~9654258
> *sooo sick!!!  And mmmmmmmmm chrome.    Specially chrome on brandywine paint.    :0  :0  :0    Going to look good with the rig.    You doing murals on the 300 as well?
> *


NO JUST ON THE TRUNK LIKE THE RIG IT WILL SAY 300.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2008, 10:38 PM~9654818
> *NO JUST ON THE TRUNK LIKE THE RIG IT WILL SAY 300.
> *



cool, cool. Didn't know with the hood being stood up like that. Going to look sick bigg homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 10:39 PM~9654842
> *cool, cool.     Didn't know with the hood being stood up like that.    Going to look sick bigg homie.
> *


ENJOY ...... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhh hellllllllll yaaaaaaaaaaa bro!!! tight!! perfect color!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2008, 02:37 PM~9659877
> *ahhhhhhhhhhh hellllllllll yaaaaaaaaaaa bro!!! tight!! perfect color!!!
> *



X2!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2008, 04:16 PM~9641455
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE 300 OPENED UP.  AND HERE IS THE CHROME THAT WILL BE GOING IN IT. :biggrin:
> 
> *


the car look's great good job guy!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 01:35 PM~9659860
> *ENJOY ...... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 that looks like that big T??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 10 2008, 04:51 PM~9660970
> *:0  :0  that looks like that big T??? :scrutinize:
> *


75 ANNIVERSARY '32 FORD HOT ROD. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 05:38 PM~9661328
> *75 ANNIVERSARY '32 FORD HOT ROD.  :biggrin:
> *


Lets see the body homie......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 04:38 PM~9661328
> *75 ANNIVERSARY '32 FORD HOT ROD.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is gonna be sick Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 10 2008, 05:53 PM~9661424
> *Lets see the body homie......
> *


 AND THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9661757
> *AND THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am speechless on that paint job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG BIGGS ! Thats a bad ass color on the 32 ! These guys are going to shit when they see the car complete ! And Man oh MAN They are going to be floored this year at NNL ! With what you are bringging They aren't going to know what to do!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.... :biggrin: 
GOT MOST OF THE ENGINE DONE TODAY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BIGGS coming out hard to the NNL this year!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck BIGGS that looks sick bro ,cant wait till its finished :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love that color!! :0


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

That is amazing. Holy shit I like that color! what color is that? I cant wait to see it when its done.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9664264
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.... :biggrin:
> GOT MOST OF THE ENGINE DONE TODAY.
> 
> ...



Damn its so beautiful Biggs :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymn that engine is badass


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 10 2008, 11:16 PM~9664302
> *Damn its so beautiful Biggs :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THAT IS THE SHIZNIT BIGGS!!! VERY SWEET PAINT BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
I HOPE IT WILL BE READY FOR THE NNL.
THE PAINT ON IT IS HOK PURPLE PASSION. HERE IS A MOCK-UP OF THE FRAME AND ENGINE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 11:48 PM~9664673
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> I HOPE IT WILL BE READY FOR THE NNL.
> THE PAINT ON IT IS HOK PURPLE PASSION. HERE IS A MOCK-UP OF THE FRAME AND ENGINE.
> ...


BBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM      THIS IS ANOTHER WINNER IN THE MAKING BIGGS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK!!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN KLEAN PRIMO, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE AT CHECK IN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 GOT DAM SEND ME SOME EXCLUSIVE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice color :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

<span style='colorurple'>TWINN GIVE ME A CALL . I GOT A HOLD OF SICKO FROM IPS 108, West 38th ST 
IT'S ON HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you should check out the feb issue of street trucks there is a bagged semi in the issue looks bad ass


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9673111
> *you should check out the feb issue of street trucks there is a bagged semi in the issue looks bad ass
> *


THANK'S HOMIE I WILL DO THAT... DOES IT HAVE ANY DETAIL PIC'S IN IT.?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 11:48 PM~9664673
> *OH THE 32 RAIL IS LOOKING CLEAN BIGGS ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 10:53 PM~9673259
> *Man  all  that  work  in  front  of  you  and    decide  to  get  a  new  cutting  pad  !
> 
> OH  THE  32 RAIL  IS  LOOKING    CLEAN    BIGGS !
> *


I HAD TO RETIRE IT BRO..IT'S BEEN THROUGH WAR AND BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 11:35 AM~9659860
> *ENJOY ...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S GUY'S..  
DARYLE GASSAWAY FROM MODEL CAR MAGAZINE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW, HE DID ANOTHER PHOTO SHOOT ON MY RIDE'S. SHOULD BE IN THE FEB CONTEST ANNUAL. :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 12 2008, 06:42 PM~9678083
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S GUY'S..
> DARYLE GASSAWAY FROM MODEL CAR MAGAZINE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW, HE DID ANOTHER PHOTO SHOOT ON MY RIDE'S. SHOULD BE IN THE FEB CONTEST ANNUAL. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 12 2008, 09:07 PM~9678238
> *
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2008, 09:07 PM~9678689
> *:0  :0
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD DINNER FOOL. MY ASS IS STILL FULL AS FUCK.. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 12 2008, 10:28 PM~9678884
> *THAT WAS A GOOD DINNER FOOL.  MY ASS IS STILL FULL AS FUCK.. :biggrin:
> *


i had to take a nap before i left my mother in laws pad :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got some more work on the Pete done. The Fuel tank's where the hardest to do , but now they are done. It's down hill from here. They are pined strapped and have rubber straps under the uluminum one's. I can also unstap them by pulling a pin. The Pete itself is already nice and heavy.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good Homie...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...  

NOW I JUST FINISHED THE AIR-CLEANER'S. WHAT YOU THINK.?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR GONNA BE KILLING THEM CARNAL!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

X2


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2008, 09:39 PM~9750482
> *THANK'S  FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> NOW I JUST FINISHED THE AIR-CLEANER'S.  WHAT YOU THINK.?
> ...


damn homie them the cleaners i cut, they look different from the last time i seen them, nice work on the tank straps.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Biggs!!!!!!!!!! U killin us here mayne! That mutha is fuckin klean bro!!! :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW....... This just keeps getting better and better every time I see it man. I can't wait to get going more on mine. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Jan 21 2008, 07:04 PM~9750183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X2 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin: 
I JUST PUT A QUICK WAX JOB. IT MADE THE COLOR NICE AND DEEP. :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Good Slim!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2008, 10:28 PM~9752543
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:
> I JUST PUT A QUICK WAX JOB.  IT MADE THE COLOR NICE AND DEEP. :0
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2008, 10:28 PM~9752543
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:
> I JUST PUT A QUICK WAX JOB.  IT MADE THE COLOR NICE AND DEEP. :0
> 
> ...


I know you like the other rims with the lugs and bolts and all, but I say you gotta keep these wheels on it.....

Looks great....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that paint makes me drool! :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SIIIIIICCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

THE TANKS STRAPS, THE AIR CLEANERS, THE ..... AWW FUCK IT , THAT IS ONE BAD RIG BIGGS.........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOWW

That thing is coming together lovely!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No words in todays english dictionary can describe this build to the full extend of the respect it deserves... I'm just speachless!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2008, 09:39 PM~9750482
> *THANK'S  FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> NOW I JUST FINISHED THE AIR-CLEANER'S.  WHAT YOU THINK.?
> ...




looking sick Biggs! did you get the tanks and air cleaners from mofugger aluminum?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DIZZZZZAMMMMMMMM PRIMO....THEY GONNA HATE YOU AGAIN @ THE NNL....YOUR GOING TO :guns: :burn: KILL'EM !!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 22 2008, 07:20 AM~9754425
> *DIZZZZZAMMMMMMMM PRIMO....THEY GONNA HATE YOU AGAIN @ THE NNL....YOUR GOING TO :guns: :burn: KILL'EM !!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 *X-2*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jan 22 2008, 10:16 AM~9754402
> *looking sick Biggs! did you get the tanks and air cleaners from mofugger aluminum?
> *


dough made them i think


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

BAD ASS :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good biggs when are we gonna see it finished bro  

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrry up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S.... :biggrin: 

THE PETE IS ALMOST DONE I GOT A DAY OR SO ON THE CAB, AND A WEEK OR SO ON THE TRAILER. HERE IS THE DOOR HINGE'S I JUST FINISHED RIGHT NOW. THE HARD PART IS DONE. THESE LITTLE FUCKEN HINGE'S WHERE HARD AS FUCK TO GET THEM RIGHT.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 
DAMN


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 *WOW* :0 :0 
I bet those were a pain to make. Very nice man.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 22 2008, 10:07 PM~9760416
> *:0  :0
> DAMN
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT IS SICK BRO!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2008, 07:04 PM~9760396
> *THANK'S GUY'S.... :biggrin:
> 
> THE PETE IS ALMOST DONE I GOT A DAY OR SO ON THE CAB, AND A WEEK OR SO ON THE TRAILER.  HERE IS THE DOOR HINGE'S I JUST FINISHED RIGHT NOW.  THE HARD PART IS DONE.  THESE LITTLE FUCKEN HINGE'S WHERE HARD AS FUCK TO GET THEM RIGHT.
> ...


can give us a little "how to" on them hinges???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I love the suicide doors! Looks great!!!!


Definitly Keep them rims on it to!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I want to see how nutz you went on the motor.....rig is looking sick so far.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 23 2008, 07:49 AM~9762305
> *I want to see how nutz you went on the motor.....rig is looking sick so far.....
> *


HERE YOU GO MIKE. I JUST DID AS MUCH AS I COULD LIKE THE REAL ONE'S..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pure sickness bigs... yuour killin em with this one.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn that gonna be Sik as f#*K BIGGS!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Motor is sick Biggs...did you see my post about the wheels...???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 23 2008, 05:54 PM~9766466
> *Motor is sick Biggs...did you see my post about the wheels...???
> *


YEAH BRO...I DIDN'T GET THE OTHER ONE'S AFTER ALL. IM GOING TO STICK WITH THESE. HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE RIG A FEW HR'S FROM BEING DONE.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its so big...........








love that color


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

that shit is fukin bad ass mr biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pic with the front end tilted forward :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM THIS IS ONE SICK RIGG BIGGS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 23 2008, 07:03 PM~9766996
> *pic with the front end tilted forward :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
HERE YOU GO TY. :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2008, 07:37 PM~9767254
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> HERE YOU GO TY. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2008, 09:37 PM~9767254
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> HERE YOU GO TY. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:0 badass.. how that hinged? just like the doors? and i just noticed the suicide doors :worship: badass shit  would of been cool havin it pull last years winner


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i wanna see the guts!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

DAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN     Great job Mr biggs


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what does the total hieght scale out at?! Looks tall, but I guess since its lower than usual, I dunno. Most bridges here are at 14'-16' max


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pure sickness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 PM~9766834
> *YEAH BRO...I DIDN'T GET THE OTHER ONE'S AFTER ALL.  IM GOING TO STICK WITH THESE.  HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE RIG A FEW HR'S FROM BEING DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie? damn bro you threw down on this bitch.looks beyond great


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiice........ i just noticed u put the rig tires on them wheels..... nice touch


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

THE STACK'S LOOK TALL CAUSE THE RIG HAS A 6 INCH CHOP. THE RIG'S HEIGHT IS 13FT 3INCH'S TO SCALE, THE TOP OF THE TRAILER IS 13 1/2 FT. 
HERE YA GO THIS GREASER IS TO SCALE IT WILL GIVE YA AN IDEA.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!!! this really makes me want to build a rig!!!! looks excellent with those big stacks!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GREAT BIGGS FINALLY GOT THE NET BACK AND THE PICS LOOK GREAT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, big homie!!! that is sharp!!! i like the wheels on it bro!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

now all you need is the transport trailer pullin like 3 sleek low lows that would be a huge eye-opner NICE RIG THO ITZ mean lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 24 2008, 08:21 AM~9770983
> *now all you need is the transport trailer pullin like 3 sleek low lows that would be a huge eye-opner NICE RIG THO ITZ mean lookin  :thumbsup:
> *



hang tiight!! wait till what he pulls out next for this bad boy!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that thing is nuts bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANKS HOMIEZ.....  
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT...GOT TO HURT THEM , AND LEAVE NO ROOM FOR DOUGHT.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 03:05 PM~9774490
> *THANKS HOMIEZ.....
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT...GOT TO HURT THEM , AND LEAVE NO ROOM FOR DOUGHT.
> *



:0 WAY SICK PRIMO.....BAD ASS....SIMPLY SICK!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn Biggs absolutely sick homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats some carzy work there!!! :worship: BEAUTIFUL!!!! :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That i sjust badass Big homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro that shits off the hook


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

u still have th 57 that was at the pegasus show



its the white boy with the camieo p/u


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now ive got to step up my wrecker to top that bro :machinegun: :machinegun: no hard feelings :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dam bro it seems to me that u did ur homework on that engine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how did u find out where every thing went   and how did u do those hinges :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 10:37 PM~9778510
> *dam bro it seems to me that u did ur homework on that engine  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: how did u find out where every thing went    and how did u do those hinges :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I TOOK A FEW TRIP'S TO THE PETERBILT FLEET YARD IN WHITTIER AND WE HAVE A FEW PETE'S IN OUR FLEET ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOING TO TRY THIS NEW PAINT MY HOMIE AT THE PAINT STORE MIXED FOR ME.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a bad ass Green :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S FROM VALSPAR UNIVERSAL INTERMIX SYSTEMS. HE SAID IT WAS A SPECIAL MIX MICA GREEN. HE ADDED ALL KIND'S OF EXTRA COLOR'S AND PEARLS TO IT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 08:32 PM~9779056
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>"Sticky Green"*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that color!!!! :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i like the color Biggs!! looks good!! you can see the mica and pearl swimmin in it!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Super bad ass!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice green


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool i might go to my local T.A to check those wreckers out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo biggs wheres the part where he kicks the pursan in the pit that would have looked sick on the hood :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2008, 09:30 PM~9792807
> *yo biggs wheres the part where he kicks the pursan in the pit that would have looked sick on the hood :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I didn't do that one maybe next time. Here is a few more update's on the Rig. I did all the air line's electric and tention bar and spring.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin clean biggs, you have a great attention for detail!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Biggs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2008, 11:08 PM~9793398
> *Looks great Biggs.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that thing must be gettin heavy!!!! a lot of detail and metal in this one....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I love it!!! Great job... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 12:00 AM~9793635
> *that thing must be gettin heavy!!!! a lot of detail and metal in this one....
> *


IT'S AROUND A POUND I THINK. GOOD THING I REINFORCED IT , WHEN I EXTENDED IT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY BIGGS RIG IS COMING OUT SWEETER AND SWEETER EVERY TIME I SEE IT
HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN BIGGS I JUST WENT THROUGH THE WHOLE TOPIC, AND ALL I CAN SAY IS... FUCKING BAD BRO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'Z...  
IT SHOULD ALL BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo biggs on ur next rigg build try doin a rat rigg with ur amount of detail that shit would be hot as hell bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: ALL I CAN DO AT THESE PICS


any updates on the 300 coupe??


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

WOW! that's nice :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 09:22 AM~9812170
> *:wow:  :wow: ALL I CAN DO AT THESE PICS
> any updates on the 300 coupe??
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2008, 03:41 PM~9766834
> *YEAH BRO...I DIDN'T GET THE OTHER ONE'S AFTER ALL.  IM GOING TO STICK WITH THESE.  HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF THE RIG A FEW HR'S FROM BEING DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

whats up man heres 1 of my many semi projects bro





























and heres one that is 90% complete 














































what did u make da air lines and electrical lines out of????????????????????????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2008, 07:07 PM~9851265
> *whats up man heres 1 of my many semi projects bro
> 
> 
> ...


WIRE... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet thanks what do u think of the rigs


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY BIGGS IS IT DONE YET BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 4 2008, 01:30 PM~9862452
> *HEY BIGGS IS IT DONE YET BRO :biggrin:
> *


THE PETE IS DONE, I JUST PUT THE LAST COAT'S OF CLEAR ON THE TRAILER TONIGHT. NOW I JUST GOT TO LET IT DRY A FEW DAY'S AND IT'S DONE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 06:08 PM~9937723
> *THE PETE IS DONE, I JUST PUT THE LAST COAT'S OF CLEAR ON THE TRAILER TONIGHT.  NOW I JUST GOT TO LET IT DRY A FEW DAY'S AND IT'S DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: now we're gonna see the vert soon.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its a beast biggs A BEAST I TELL YOU :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL OF THIS IS GOING UNDER THE TRAILER... :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lol guess i should of looked here now send me the specs so i can build one :biggrin: , and the trailer looks good homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*THAT TRUCK IS HOT LIKE....<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/fire7gif.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2008, 06:35 PM~9937981
> *X-2</span>*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2008, 09:35 PM~9937981
> *X300</span></span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 09:27 PM~9937905
> *ALL OF THIS IS GOING UNDER THE TRAILER... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: THANK'S GUY'S.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HOLY FUCKIN HORSE SHIT :0 :0 :0 thats alot of chrome, gonna lookin crazy sickness when its done bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

can't wait till its finished looking sic!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any pics of the 300 ? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: 


BAD ASS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: can't wait to see it in person


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

holy shit bro ull be killin the comp 
where do u get ur chrome done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...  

I JUST SPENT THE LAST 2 1/2 WET SANDING AND 3 STAGE POLISHING THE TRAILER.....IT'S DONE NOW JUST GOT TO PUT ALL THE CHROME UNDIE'S ON IT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO...  

HERE IS THE MONEY SHOT... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!




NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 07:17 PM~9981739
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NICE!!!!!!!
> *



X2 bro!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

cant wait to see it ALL together with the cab!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2008, 04:06 PM~9981663
> *THANK'S BRO...
> 
> HERE IS THE MONEY SHOT... :biggrin:
> ...


fukkin GLASS :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 07:17 PM~9981739
> *X 3*
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

THE RIG IS FINALY FINISHED.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah thats killer brother!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hella nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow biggs thats a jaw dropper :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 09:44 PM~9983888
> *    :worship:  :worship:
> *



x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

HIJO DE LA CHINJADA!!!!!! CLEAAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PICS OF UNDER THE TRAILER?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

killer rig biggs, more pics, clean as hell.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

clean...... ccame out nice :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I STILL WANNA SEE THE GUTZ......


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981615
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> I JUST SPENT THE LAST 2 1/2 WET SANDING AND 3 STAGE POLISHING THE TRAILER.....IT'S DONE NOW JUST GOT TO PUT ALL THE CHROME UNDIE'S ON IT.
> ...



Biggs what 3 stage polish system do you use?

I usually wet sand and the go with 3M rubbing compound and the Mothers wax I forget the name but it is step 2 and 3 of their line


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY HELL BRO THAT THING IS CLEAN AS FUCK  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:worship:
MY RAMBO TRUCK DOSNT STAND A CHANCE AGAINST 300 SPARTINS hno: hno: hno: hno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

OUTSTANDING Mr. Biggs!!!!   thats bad ass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S....  

REY HERE IS A PIC OF WHAT I USE TO POLISH.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS SHIT IS [email protected]%#$^N SIK BRO, CAN'T WAIT TOO SEE IT AT THE NNL :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2008, 03:01 PM~9988126
> *THATS SHIT IS [email protected]%#$^N SIK BRO, CAN'T TOO SEE IT AT THE NNL :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANK'S SMILEY...  
SEE YOU THERE. WE ARE STAYING AT THE MARRIOTT FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

when is the NNL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 02:11 PM~9988193
> *THANK'S SMILEY...
> SEE YOU THERE.  WE ARE STAYING AT THE MARRIOTT FRIDAY NIGHT.
> *


ARE STAYING UNTILL SUNDAY OR LEAVING SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2008, 04:13 PM~9988772
> *ARE STAYING UNTILL SUNDAY OR LEAVING SATURDAY NIGHT?
> *


we are leaving saturday night...


mini the show is march 1st 9 am till 4 pm


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THATS ONE BAD ASS BIG RIG HOMIE. DO YOU HAVE ANY PROGRESS PICS ON THAT 300 C :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 20 2008, 06:07 PM~9989816
> *THATS ONE BAD ASS BIG RIG HOMIE. DO YOU HAVE ANY PROGRESS PICS ON THAT 300 C :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 20 2008, 06:42 PM~9990145
> *x2
> *


NOT YET ...I GOT 1 MORE RIDE TO GET OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I WILL FINISH THE 300 IN 1 WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9992264
> *NOT YET ...I GOT 1 MORE RIDE TO GET OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I WILL FINISH THE 300 IN 1 WEEK. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:22 PM~9992264
> *NOT YET ...I GOT 1 MORE RIDE TO GET OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I WILL FINISH THE 300 IN 1 WEEK. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

any progress on the ls


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i know this is an old thread, but did you make the rear fenders or buy them?? If you made them, then how?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 bump for homie looking :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still fuckin BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15194902
> *:0  bump for homie looking  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Man this definitely my favorite build of Biggs.Can't wait to see what he does for the next one.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn biggs love the semi cant wait to see what u got for nnl this year


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 11 2008, 11:10 AM~11576530
> *i know this is an old thread, but did you make the rear fenders or buy them??  If you made them, then how?
> *


I made them homie. I took the stock rear fenders and casted them and made a few of them, then connected them together added styrene and putty.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the bump BODINE. 
Also thanks. Darkside, Aces and Mc lovin.  
I got the 55 almost done for their ass next year. Along with the 40 willy's.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2009, 08:22 PM~15194902
> *:0  bump for homie looking  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I love this build its just [email protected]#!#$g sweet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that is badass killer work...what did the wheels come from?


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I am speechless. Exelent werk on that rig. I want a 1:1 like that!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 06:54 AM~15197896
> *that is badass killer work...what did the wheels come from?
> *


Thanks for all the props guys.   

kykustoms, The rims came off the jada tow truck road kings.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

do you have anything to go inside the trailer? a chrysler 300 would work well with the 300 theme lol...dont you have a 2dr version in the works?


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 04:39 PM~15199943
> *do you have anything to go inside the trailer? a chrysler 300 would work well with the 300 theme lol...dont you have a 2dr version in the works?
> *



Look back in the pages of this topic. You will see it.


----------

